# Using Sticks from outside?



## danswan (Aug 6, 2006)

Conventional wisdom says not to contaminate your mantis enclosure with sticks from outside.

What if they are microwaved for 30 seconds first? Would that not kill any potention parasites/mites/critters, and their eggs thus making it safe to put the stick in with your bug?

I'd like to hear everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2006)

I would never hesitate in using twigs from outside. I always use fruit trees...but what infection could be fatal to your mantids? Mantids in the wild roam the countryside, I expect they pick up some horrendous parasties and infections, etc.

But no I have to say, I see no problem in introducing foliage from outside into the enclosure, without steralising it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2006)

I've used stuff from outside.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2006)

As long as you know the twigs/sticks/leaves are free from pesticide, it is safe to use. Microwave a stick will kill parasites but not neutralize the pesticide containmination, and may have ill effect when a mantis is taking the water droplets from the stick.


----------

